# It may not be a Kawi, but....



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

_Someone needs to read through the "how to post a video" thread again_ 


Watch the beginning, then go to about 5 min mark if you don't want to watch the whole climb. Pretty cool.


----------



## Eight (Mar 24, 2010)

Come on D, aint women suppose to be good at computers. Nothin is showing up.


----------



## brute2215 (Aug 12, 2010)

how does it get down? lol


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Amazing!!

Here:

Video


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

Now that's embarassing. I've done it before. Oh well, it looks like some of you have been able to see it. Thanks for posting another link nmkawirider


----------



## kawa650 (Dec 19, 2008)

Here you go

And yeah thats awesome


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Big D said:


> Now that's embarassing. I've done it before. Oh well, it looks like some of you have been able to see it. Thanks for posting another link nmkawirider


Any time D..


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

now that guy knows what hes doing. wow but can he take a brute thru a 4 to 5 foot mud hole lol.


----------



## 1bigforeman (Jun 23, 2009)

I saw these a few years ago from a previous post on another forum. Never saw that one. He was probably trained. These two vids are just ******** being themselves.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Pretty cool!!!


----------



## rowdy-outty (Jul 28, 2010)

I'm impressed with Liebherr's hydrolic power but there operator sux! He had it jumping and twitching the whole time. A good operator is smooth. The way they set that tower up it would be very easy to do, but man if a hydrolic hose blew? :bigeyes:

Now that Bobcat operator impressed me for sure!


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

Ramps? We don't need no stinkin' ramps! 
Those are cool.


----------



## Eight (Mar 24, 2010)

Now the Bobcat was cool.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I kept waiting for a hydrolic hose to burst........................ :nutkick:


----------



## deadman inc (Jul 2, 2010)

I know i was waiting for a hydraulic line to bust. That bobcat one was cool though


----------

